# Can anyone tell me what this was called ?



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I've seen many old tractors with a single disk mounted under the chassis off to one side. It mounted on a long bar which attached on a pivot in the front and was lowered with the three pt arm in the rear. The angle was such as to cut a trench. Perhaps it was only used in the rice fields around here. I've been trying to google a pic of one and I'm not successful. Maybe I'm using the wrong name. Appreciate any help!


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

Send a pic when you can but sounds like a terrace plow. For making terraces to prevent soil erosion. But can't be sure without a pic.


----------

